# Our goat shelter... in progress *new pics*



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 14, 2011)

So, the people who used to live in this house raised alpacas, or so I've been told.  They had this shelter which is not in the best shape- but I think it will do.  We figure with a little work it will be our goat barn.  Here are the pics of it after a tiny bit of work, nothing cosmetic, just some repairs to some broken framing, etc.  
I know it's not big, but I think it will do fine for 2 goats, right?


----------



## mlw987m (Jun 14, 2011)

Yup - yours is bigger than mine and I have three goats


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks really good to me.  And Welcome to BYH.


----------



## elevan (Jun 14, 2011)

Yup, That'll be a nice little shelter for a couple of goats.


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 14, 2011)

We're thinking we're going to make a door for the big opening on the right, cover the middle row on the left with welded wire, and make a shutter for the larger top opening on the left side.  That way when we put them in for the night, a coyote wouldn't be able to get at them.  Do you think it's ok to leave that middle section welded wire with no cover?  We're in So. Cal., so we don't have harsh winters or anything- how are they with the cold?  Thanks!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, it would be a great idea to make it all closed in so predators couldn't get to them at night.

I go out at dusk and lock mine in for the night.  They get a treat of apple slices and a little petting before bedtime.

Goats are very smart and very affectionate.  What kind are you getting?

DonnaBelle


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 15, 2011)

We are getting a doe and a wether- Boer x Oberhasli.  They're a little over 4 months old and we pick them up on the 20th!


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 15, 2011)

thats going to be a fantastic home for your goats... I love how dry it looks.... All i see here is mud!!!

Can't wait to see pictures of your new kids


----------



## TwoGoats (Jun 16, 2011)

If the goats have a decent fence pen then you may not need to add a door.   We have 4 ft. no climb fence with a strand of barb wire up around 52" high.    Add alot of straw or pine bark for the flooring to keep mud under control.   Ours has wood planks to keep things up and draining during heavy rains.   I would enclose the left front with a couple of those pre painted exterior plywood panels.  This will keep drafts down and rains from blowing in if they come from that direction.   Our goat house opens to a three sided overhang where I feed hay bales (keeps them dry during rains and snows).  Great start you got there and good luck with those goats!


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 16, 2011)

The yard area they are in is enclosed by a 5' chainlink fence, so I'm not sure how secure that is.  I haven't seen them myself, but rumor has it we have a little pack of coyotes living up in the hills behind our house (our neighbors say they see them occasionally), but I don't know that they've ever bothered anyone's dogs or other livestock around us.  We just want to be careful, especially while they are still on the little side.  We'll see, though- we're for sure putting a cover over that top left and more of an overhang either on the front or added to the shade that already extends from the side (it's pretty narrow and we'd like it to be wider to provide more shade/shelter.
Thanks for all the input!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't forget to post your pictures when the house is done and the goats are in residence!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, here is a pic of the goat barn as it is now.  We may still put a shutter or some sort of openable cover over that left top "window"/opening- but it's a hot summer already here, so we're leaving it open for now.  Straw is good for the bedding, right?  Do they eat it?
Also, the other 2 pics are of a feeder that was left here from the previous owners... can we attach it to the fence and use it, or do you think they'd be able to climb it and get out?  The top is not solid (the 2nd pic of it is looking at the top).  Thanks!


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 23, 2011)

Also... the goats are here!!!  I'm going to make a new post asap- I'm uploading the pics now.   Yay!


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, straw for bedding.  Once the hay has been soiled they probably won't eat it.  Goats do waste a lot of hay.  Once mine pull a clump to the ground they won't eat it.  I just rake it up and use it for the goats bedding or in the chicken coop.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2011)

I like that feeder....the top not being solid would probably keep the little buggers from jumping up on it.  Does it lift up so you can put the hay in?

The reason I like it, the tray underneath should catch a lot of the chaff that they would lose when they pull hay out.  Our feeders are sort of like that, but larger.

I give ours their grain (not much this time of year, just enough to make them think they got something), give them a few minutes to eat it (they take all of 30 seconds, the pigs....) and then put the hay in from the top.

Your shelter looks really nice!


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 23, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I like that feeder....the top not being solid would probably keep the little buggers from jumping up on it.  Does it lift up so you can put the hay in?
> 
> The reason I like it, the tray underneath should catch a lot of the chaff that they would lose when they pull hay out.  Our feeders are sort of like that, but larger.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  And, yes- the top opens so you can add the feed from there.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 23, 2011)

I think you did a great job revamping the shelter.  Nice.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 23, 2011)

I love it you guys did an awesome job!!! that feeder looks prefect wish i had a few 

The goats will love there new home!!!!


----------



## poorboys (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice job!! hoping my new shelter gets done in a couple of weeks, hubby got a new job!!!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 25, 2011)

Very nice job!  It looks great!

I have 5 foot no climb horse fence in my "night fortress" and our local coyotes don't bother my goats at all.  Or my chickens either.  Of course, I also have a Great Pyrenees, so I think they just stay away, period.


----------

